# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Grrrrrr...

## korçar

Me kane thene se viti eshte 365 dite
Me kane thene se dita eshte 24 ore
Me kane thene se ora eshte 60 minuta
Me kane thene se minuta eshte 60 sekonda
Por asnjehere sme kane thene se 1 sekonde pa ty eshte pafundesia!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ore Korçar! Po a e di or mik që ke qëlluar aty ku askush nuk qëlloi! Po ty të besoj miku im! Nëse janë tuajat (më fal për dyshimin) janë kaq MONUMENTALE saqë unë të kërkoj një nderë: - A më lejon ti shkruaj bukur në një tabak letre dhe ta kem Motiv të Shmalljes sime!
Të uroj gjithë të mirat e Botës se për mua je POET I GALAKTIKËS! Tepër i vogël më duket vehtja (në poezi) kur lexon sentenca të tilla!
Përulem me respekt para teje Agim Doçi

----------


## shigjeta

Nga nje here gjerat e pathena jane kaq te thella sa nuk mund te gjesh thenie qe t'i thuash.  
Shume e bukur Korçar.  Flm qe e solle ne forum kete thenie kaq te bukur te mendjes njerezore  
Agim mos thuaj qe je i vogel se shpesh here je po aq i madhe sa Khajami

----------


## Agim Doçi

Shigjetës ALA KHAJAM:

Shigjetë që nuk të vret,
bobo të kam shumë xhan!
Më lër të dehem vetë
se bëhem vetë pishman!


Se ti më mban me hatër
më mbush plot dashuri.
Tani u bëmë të Katër
Zoti, malli, unë edhe ti!...

Tani bëni kujdes!
Se erdhëm t'u gëzojmë!
I dehur nuk do vdes.
Se vreshtat s'më mjaftojnë...

Nga rrushtë e tërë botës
dhe vera që prodhohet
2 gisht m'i hidhni gotës
Khajami të nderohet

Se ishte më i Madhi
Poet i Dashurisë
Se ishte prush si zjari
ama jo prej rakisë!...

Khajami kur u dehte
kish pirë buzët e kuqe
Khajami e pandehte
Se femra nuk kish huqe!...
Agimi

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Akrepat rrotullohen kot
dhe ores numrat i kane rene!
Te jesh njeri duhet te kesh lote!
Detet prej tyre u bene!
Shpirti i henes nuk eshte i lagesht
ndaj koha mezi ecen ne hene!

----------


## shigjeta

Agim me kenaqe me poezine  :buzeqeshje:  Je burim i pashtershem ne vargje.
Khajami mbetet vertet i madh, prandaj dhe une i bashkohem dollise tende per te.

Ashtu Sic Jam, 
te pershendes per kete krijim te shkurter po me shume kuptim. Urime! 

Gezuar Shen Valentinin te gjitheve!

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Shigjeta, shume faleminderit per vleresimin dhe shpresoj te jemi ne "te njejten gjatesi vale"! Gezuar te gjitheve edhe nga une!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ashtu siç jam...o Zot sa bukur shkruan e thur.

Më duket se kemi të bëjmë me një kënaqësi shpirtërore dhe poetike që bashkëforumasit shumë shpejt do ta shijojnë!
Shigjeta fisnike - moderatoria jonë e nderuar, e ka thënë saktë vlersimin për ty e dashura "ashtu siç jam", ndërsa mua më ngelet vetëm të të vij pas çalë - çalë me vargje njëqelizore - vargje amebë!!

si një i verbër që nuk ka sy
por ka dy gropa që nxijn mbi ballë
më lër të lutem të flas me ty
dhe varg për varg të rri përballë

s'jam fare gjallë, as nuk marr frymë
jam ngrirë i gjithi nga mrekullia
kjo shurdhëri që s'pipëtinë
mbeti jetim nga ...dashuria!!!

O Zot sa mallë që kam për njerzit
Ta bëj një lutje, pa të bezdisur
përse s'më dhé një shpirt si jévgjit
dhe një gërrnetë me lot qëndisur

t'ia merrja shtruar unë një kabà
ashtu siç dinte Laver Bariu
të thoshte Bota: - ç'është kjo hatà?
Ky mall që djeg, vallë nga na mbiu?!

E mbasi fund të kish kabaja
ashtu si në dramat e Sër Williamit
Të merrja rrugët ku flë Shekspiriada
të çoja vargjet e Omar Khajamit!...

Agimi - lajthitje e çastit...

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Te ishte Ser William-i gjalle 
do kish nderruar ritem vargu
vere e Khajamit te kabareve
do kishte ardhur ere dramaturgu!
Se heshtja ne pranine tuaj
kumbon si melodi kupole
permbi altare te zverdhur vitesh
qe dasma prej "Kapuletesh" kane simbole!
e sado qe une te perkulem
s'arrij ta puth token nen kembe
se ju qendroni diku mbi rete
ku edhe dhembja ka shije kenge!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Nga retë e nxira pikonte shi
dhe vjeshtë e shpirtit nuk kish të sosur
Kur shtrydhja rimën në poezi
mbi varg a strofë rrija plagosur...

ndaj morra endrrat ashtu pa tjerrur
e thura plot vargje për këngë
askujt një varg s'i kisha vjedhur
në buzë motivet për ju kam lënë!

Dhe kur të shkojnë vite dhe mote
pas nesh do mbetet veç një kujtim
në çdo pikë shiu a vrushkull shqote
do vij mes jush motivi i im!...

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Sot edhe vjeshta me ka mbaruar
nen kembe s'kercasin me as flete!
Nje bryme e zbehte, e ftohte, e qelqte,
renkon nen hapat e mi te lehte!
Me dhemb ne shpirt kur shikoj qiellin
se si kaq hidhur buzeqesh
e dielli nga nje kuti e akullt
si skermitje dhembesh rrezet ngerdhesh!
Ky malli yt si ngerç ne shpirt
ma tkurri qenien nje zarf te vjeter!
Frike ti mos ki, s'ndez zjarr me te
vetem dergoma nje cope leter!

----------


## Agim Doçi

RRUGA

Udhë e gjatë përpara meje
Pret më duket që ta shkel
Veç trishtimi rjedh ndër deje
Dhe mëkati që më ndjell

Është e kotë asgjë nuk mundem
Ndaj çapitem si një hije
Mes për mes natës i futem
Marr prej saj një yll që bije!

Po çfarë patekush të hodhi?
Kupë e qiellit ska kufi.
Yll i vetëm po si ndodhi?
Që shkëputesh vetëm ti!?

Nata hesht, hesht e gjithë bota
Asnjeri përgjigje sjep
Rrugë e gjatë sa shumë u lodha
Bëj të ec, por dot nuk ec

Ku të shkoj, ku të rrëxohem?
Kjo shkretirë spaska greminë.
Sa çudi më kot hutohem
Jam rrëzuar mbi vetminë!

Agim

----------


## ashtu siç jam

S'me duken hapat
por ti i sheh, 
edhe me ndjek permbi to!
Ti ecen lehte mbi shpirtin tim
por kete radhe ai s'dhemb, jo!

Une nuk e di ne te kerkova,
as ne me ke kerkuar ti!
Po sikur te te humbisja
a do te shkruaja perseri?

Shikoj se si endet rreth meje
kjo fryma jote duhan i hirte
e une ngohem nga kjo flake!
Me ndezen plot zjarre te medhenj
por kjo shkendije,
me ben bije poezie te atit tim,
artit plak!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Sa shumë do doja që t'a dija
E kujt je bijë, t'a di tamam!
Se ty të rrjedh gjith poezija
"ashtu siç jam"...zili të kam.

Urime xhaxhi Gimi

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Duet fantastik,me duket se i ndjeni frymemarjet njeri tjetrit.Improvizimi juaj me perkujton muziken e Hendriksit me kitare..A do te munde t'ja "thoni" nje te perbeshket... nje varg Agimi e nje vishnja...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Zorraxhiut që gjithshka e ka të mirë, veçse NICK-un tepër "kukurec" (LOL)
Jam gati ti përgjigjem "duetit poetik" por nuk e di kush është vishnja?!....
Agimi

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Hajde Vishnje se mbetm'e duke pritur
e dij qe frymezimi s'te le te uritur
hajde moj Vishnje se te pret Agimi
mos frigo madheshtine,mos te ze trishtimi...

----------


## ashtu siç jam

E di qe pritja dhemb e ther, 
dhe mallin ka te vetmin mik
ku kockat mbeshtet e çlodhje s'njeh!
Po prape, ke pare ti miku im?!
Ajo qe me shume te ben te vuash, 
ajo te çmend, ajo te deh!

Une madheshtore s'mund te jem!
Por ekzistoj, kjo me mjafton
kur shikoj qe edhe pa me njohur fare
e kam dike qe me kujton!

Te faleminderit!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Bashkëbisedim me "ashtu siç jam"....

Bijen këmbanat në bregun tjetër
O zot përse më zgjon nga gjumi?
Ky rit i lashtë, ky rit i vjetër
Më pat harruar, kur u shterr lumi

Ishte një lum, një lum na ishte.
Që kishte brigje, ujë edhe zall.
Zëri i bilbilit çupat i digjte
Për djemt çapkënë kishin aq mall

Por lumi shterri, ujët sdi nga iku
Mbetën veç brigjet, si buzë e tharë
U krrusën shelgjet, një ditë korriku
Shtrati i lumit mbeti brinjëdalë

Me lot të kripur i mbushëm detet
Por lot të ëmbël askush nuk ka!
Me njëri tjetrin tok i qajm dertet
Asaj këmbane vallë kush i ra?!

Do të kujtoj ashtu siç je!
Dhe nëse shpirti çirret e qan!
Shkruam dy vargje, të bëra bé!
Veç pak të çmallem ashtu siç jam


xhaxhi Agimi

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Me te njofte si "hije" nuk qe nevoja
mjafton qe shpirtin ta ndjej mbi xham
bukuria e fjales.....yte pararoja
te them me teper.......jo fuqi s,kam

Vishnjes dhe Agimit

Dhe njeriu qe kurre
s'ka shkruar gje ne jete
prane jush s'paska care
pa u bere poet.....

----------

